# ما صفات النبي الحقيقي؟؟؟



## دفاع (12 سبتمبر 2007)

هذا السؤال لم أستطع الحصول على إجابته في المرحوم منتدى النور والظلمة والآن أطرحه هنا لعلي أجد إجابة

ما صفات النبي الحقيقي مع ذكر الأدلة ؟؟

وأرجو أن يكوت الحوار جادا وألا ننتقل منه للإسلاميات كما هو موضح بشروطكم


----------



## Tabitha (12 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما صفات النبي الحقيقي؟؟؟*

*!!!​*


----------



## Twin (12 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما صفات النبي الحقيقي؟؟؟*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي أخ دفاع*



دفاع قال:


> هذا السؤال لم أستطع الحصول على إجابته في المرحوم منتدى النور والظلمة والآن أطرحه هنا لعلي أجد إجابة


 
*المرحوم !!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
:smil13::smil13::smil13:
*لا تعليق*​ 


دفاع قال:


> ما صفات النبي الحقيقي مع ذكر الأدلة ؟؟


 
*ما معني هذا ؟؟؟؟*
*أصار للنبي صفات كي يختاره الله للخدمة !!!*
*طيب ما تقولي يعني أيه نبي الأول ؟؟؟*​ 


دفاع قال:


> وأرجو أن يكوت الحوار جادا وألا ننتقل منه للإسلاميات كما هو موضح بشروطكم


 
*أكيد لأنه لا مجال للأسلاميات هنا بهذا القسم *
*وأي شئ أسلامي بهذا القسم سيحذف فوراً*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## دفاع (12 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما صفات النبي الحقيقي؟؟؟*



Twin قال:


> *سلام ونعمة للكل*
> *هاااي أخ دفاع*
> 
> *ما معني هذا ؟؟؟؟*
> ...




أمال على أي أساس تحكم على مدعي النبوة إن كان نبيا أم لا ؟؟

يا ريت بلاش لف ودوران عشان دي تالت مرة أطرح الموضوع في هذا المنتدى​


----------



## Twin (12 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما صفات النبي الحقيقي؟؟؟*

*سلام ونعمة للكل
هاااي أخ دفاع*



دفاع قال:


> أمال على أي أساس تحكم على مدعي النبوة إن كان نبيا أم لا ؟؟يا ريت بلاش لف ودوران عشان دي تالت مرة أطرح الموضوع في هذا المنتدى


 
*أخي *​*أنا لا أحب هذا الأسلوب مطلقاً صدقني*
*أنا لم ألف ولم أدور*

*انا فقط سألت علي سؤالك*
*عامة أنا من وجهة نظري *
*ا**ن النبي لا شئ سوي أنه متلقي نبوة من الله ليبلغها الي شعبه*
*وبالطبع لا يختار الله أناس غير مؤمنين ولكنه يختار أناس مستعدين*
*بمعني أن ينظر لقلب الإنسان وأستعداده وغيرته علي كلام الله*
*فأختيار النبي من قبل الله لا يتطلب مواصفات وشروط .3,2,1,.. وهكذا*
*لا فالله ينظر الي قلب الإنسان وأستعداده وكيف سيرشده *
*وهذا من وجهة نظري*

*وأخيراً أتمني أن نبتعد عن الألفاظ التي تجرح مشاعرنا *
*فنحن بشر*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## Fadie (12 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما صفات النبي الحقيقي؟؟؟*

*شرطى النبوة فى العقيدة المسيحية*​ 
*1-) ان يكون مُرسل من يهوه الاله القدير الحى*

*2-) ان يعلن الكتاب المقدس ان هذا نبى*

*فــــــــقـــــــــط*​


----------



## dnfy (13 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما صفات النبي الحقيقي؟؟؟*

السيد المسيح قال من ثمارهم تعرفهم والنبى الحقيقى هو الذى يثمر اناس يحبون الله ويعبدونه من أجل محبتهم له وليس بسبب خوف من الجحيم وهو الذى يوصل كلام الله للناس  عن طريق تحقيقه لهذا الكلام عملى:smi106:


----------



## دفاع (13 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما صفات النبي الحقيقي؟؟؟*



Twin قال:


> *سلام ونعمة للكل
> هاااي أخ دفاع*
> *عامة أنا من وجهة نظري *
> *ا**ن النبي لا شئ سوي أنه متلقي نبوة من الله ليبلغها الي شعبه*
> ...



كويس قوي يعني لما البابا شنودة يقول أنا نبي مرسل من عند الله والدليل على نبوتي أن الله نظر لقلبي وعلم استعدادي ، فهل ستصدقه؟؟؟؟ 



Twin قال:


> *وأخيراً أتمني أن نبتعد عن الألفاظ التي تجرح مشاعرنا *
> *فنحن بشر*[/CENTER]
> 
> 
> *سلام ونعمة*​


[/QUOTE]

ويا ريت تقول للمشرفين صحابك ما يطردونيش من المنتدى قبل انتهاء الحوار



Fadie قال:


> *شرطى النبوة فى العقيدة المسيحية*​
> *1-) ان يكون مُرسل من يهوه الاله القدير الحى*


 
يا راجل بتتكلم جد أول مرة أعرف 

شكرا على هذه المعلومة الجديدة اللي عرفتها لوحدك

يعني لو البابا شنودة قال : (( شنودة رسول يسوع المسيح )) يبقى كذاب هههههه



Fadie قال:


> *2-) ان يعلن الكتاب المقدس ان هذا نبى*
> 
> *فــــــــقـــــــــط*​



هل أعلن الكتاب المقدس أن بولس رسول؟؟؟


dnfy قال:


> والنبى الحقيقى هو الذى يثمر اناس يحبون الله ويعبدونه من أجل محبتهم له وليس بسبب خوف من الجحيم وهو الذى يوصل كلام الله للناس  عن طريق تحقيقه لهذا الكلام عملى:smi106:


[/QUOTE]

هات دليل من الوحي على أن هذه صفة النبي الحقيقي  بأقول من الوحي مش من دماغك


----------



## Tabitha (13 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما صفات النبي الحقيقي؟؟؟*

*يا عم الأفريكان أميريكان ياللي فرحان بنفسك اوي

إيه دخل البابا شنودة بالموضوع دلوقتي !!

وإيه كل الغل والتعصب اللي جواك!!! 

ياريت تكون محترم وتتكلم بأدب*


----------



## My Rock (14 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما صفات النبي الحقيقي؟؟؟*



دفاع قال:


> ويا ريت تقول للمشرفين صحابك ما يطردونيش من المنتدى قبل انتهاء الحوار


 




> يعني لو البابا شنودة قال : (( شنودة رسول يسوع المسيح )) يبقى كذاب هههههه


 
تريد ان لا نطردك و أنت بهذه الأخلاق البالية؟
أتمنى ان لا تكرر هذا الأسلوب الغير مؤدب, و الا, لا داعي ان تلومنا ان لقيت نفسك مرمي برة المنتدى مستقبلا







> هل أعلن الكتاب المقدس أن بولس رسول؟؟؟


 
نعم أعلن, عمرك قرأت اعمال الرسل لترى هذا الأعلان؟ ام كالعادة؟


----------



## Fadie (14 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما صفات النبي الحقيقي؟؟؟*

*نعم اعلن الكتاب كثيرا ان بولس رسول للمسيح , و هذا نص دعوته ليكون رسولا للأمم*

*اع 13:2 وبينما هم يخدمون الرب ويصومون قال الروح القدس افرزوا لي برنابا وشاول للعمل الذي دعوتهما اليه*

*لن اعلق على اننا نتكلم حول النبوة و انت انتقلت الى الرسولية بكل جهل!*


----------



## صواعق الحق (14 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما صفات النبي الحقيقي؟؟؟*



My Rock قال:


> تريد ان لا نطردك و أنت بهذه الأخلاق البالية؟
> أتمنى ان لا تكرر هذا الأسلوب الغير مؤدب, و الا, لا داعي ان تلومنا ان لقيت نفسك مرمي برة المنتدى مستقبلا
> ]


 
 إن ذكر البابا شنودة هنا ليس سخرية منه ولكن أردت الحوار حول شخص يثق فيه المسيحيون حتى لا أدع لكم فرصة للف والدوران ، كما أن طردك لي قبل انتهاء المناقشة يدل على هروبكم من هذا السؤال مثلما حدث في المرحوم منتدى النور والظلمة 


My Rock قال:


> نعم أعلن, عمرك قرأت اعمال الرسل لترى هذا الأعلان؟ ام كالعادة؟



كويس كده

نمشي مع بعض واحدة واحدة....

من هو مؤلف سفر أعمال الرسل

]





Fadie قال:


> *]
> لن اعلق على اننا نتكلم حول النبوة و انت انتقلت الى الرسولية بكل جهل!*


*

بين لي الفرق باختصار حتى لا تخرج عن الموضوع*


----------



## Tabitha (14 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما صفات النبي الحقيقي؟؟؟*



صواعق الحق قال:


> من هو *مؤلف *سفر أعمال الرسل




*مؤلف**!*

*صدقني إنت جاهل، وخسارة إن حد يرد عليك ....*


----------



## ameer27 (15 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما صفات النبي الحقيقي؟؟؟*



دفاع قال:


> هذا السؤال لم أستطع الحصول على إجابته في المرحوم منتدى النور والظلمة والآن أطرحه هنا لعلي أجد إجابة
> 
> ما صفات النبي الحقيقي مع ذكر الأدلة ؟؟
> 
> وأرجو أن يكوت الحوار جادا وألا ننتقل منه للإسلاميات كما هو موضح بشروطكم



أنا كذلك لم أجد إجابة عن هذا السؤال اللي يبدو إنه صعب شوية على المسيحيين وعشان كده طردوك لكي لا يكمل الحوار

حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل

اللهم انتقم من أعدائك​


----------



## fredyyy (15 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما صفات النبي الحقيقي؟؟؟*

*لماذا تسأل عن صفات النبي الحقيقي *

*وتريد الدليل من الكتاب المقدس *

*وأنت لا تؤمن به *

*جملة مُفيدة :*

*أحد صفات النبي الحقيقي*

*ألا يُحلل لنفسه كل ما تقع عينيه من زوجات أصحابه*


----------



## My Rock (16 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما صفات النبي الحقيقي؟؟؟*



صواعق الحق قال:


> إن ذكر البابا شنودة هنا ليس سخرية منه ولكن أردت الحوار حول شخص يثق فيه المسيحيون حتى لا أدع لكم فرصة للف والدوران ،




كيف ليس للسخرية و انت مالي نصف ردك ب "ههههه" ؟
اذا لم تكن هذه سخرية, فما هي السخرية في وجهة نظرك يا ابو الأدب انت؟




> كما أن طردك لي قبل انتهاء المناقشة يدل على هروبكم من هذا السؤال مثلما حدث في المرحوم منتدى النور والظلمة


 
يا أبني, انا حذرتك من الأساءة للبابا شنودة كي لا تطرد, و انت تعتبره هروب؟
من الذي يهرب؟ الذي يريد الأستمرار بالحوار بأدب ام الذي يسئ و يقل ادبه لحجة الطرد؟

ما تكبر عقل يا ابو دماغ بخلية واحدة...





> كويس كده
> 
> نمشي مع بعض واحدة واحدة....
> 
> من هو مؤلف سفر أعمال الرسل


 
لا يوجد شئ اسمه تأليف في الكتب المقدس, بل اسمه ايحاء, و سفر اعمال الرسل موحى به من الوحي 

فهل تحاول بجهلك ان تطعن بصدقية هذه الكتب لكي تثبت ان بولس ليس رسول او نبي؟

اما انك جاهل ولا تعرف اي شئ بأمور الحوار

ربنا ينور عقلك..


----------



## pariah12 (17 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما صفات النبي الحقيقي؟؟؟*



دفاع قال:


> أمال على أي أساس تحكم على مدعي النبوة إن كان نبيا أم لا ؟؟
> 
> يا ريت بلاش لف ودوران عشان دي تالت مرة أطرح الموضوع في هذا المنتدى



http://www.jesusfilmstore.com/Merch...n=PROD&Product_Code=JFP0006&Category_Code=004


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (17 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما صفات النبي الحقيقي؟؟؟*

هو النبي صار له صفات خاصة له حتى يتميز عن الجميع؟؟؟؟
النبي انسان عادي ومش معصوم من الخطاء الا في اثناء كتب الوحي


----------



## iloveusomuch (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما صفات النبي الحقيقي؟؟؟*

*سفرالتثنية​*                                  الأصحاح رقم  18



1   لا يكون للكهنة اللاويين كل سبط لاوي قسم و لا نصيب مع اسرائيل ياكلون وقائد الرب و نصيبه* 2  فلا يكون له نصيب في وسط اخوته الرب هو نصيبه كما قال له* 3  و هذا يكون حق الكهنة من الشعب من الذين يذبحون الذبائح بقرا كانت او غنما يعطون الكاهن الساعد و الفكين و الكرش* 4  و تعطيه اول حنطتك و خمرك و زيتك و اول جزاز غنمك* 5  لان الرب الهك قد اختاره من جميع اسباطك لكي يقف ليخدم باسم الرب هو و بنوه كل الايام* 6  و اذا جاء لاوي من احد ابوابك من جميع اسرائيل حيث هو متغرب و جاء بكل رغبة نفسه الى المكان الذي يختاره الرب* 7  و خدم باسم الرب الهك مثل جميع اخوته اللاويين الواقفين هناك امام الرب* 8  ياكلون اقساما متساوية عدا ما يبيعه عن ابائه* 9  متى دخلت الارض التي يعطيك الرب الهك لا تتعلم ان تفعل مثل رجس اولئك الامم* 10  لا يوجد فيك من يجيز ابنه او ابنته في النار و لا من يعرف عرافة و لا عائف و لا متفائل و لا ساحر* 11  و لا من يرقي رقية و لا من يسال جانا او تابعة و لا من يستشير الموتى* 12  لان كل من يفعل ذلك مكروه عند الرب و بسبب هذه الارجاس الرب الهك طاردهم من امامك* 13  تكون كاملا لدى الرب الهك* 14  ان هؤلاء الامم الذين تخلفهم يسمعون للعائفين و العرافين و اما انت فلم يسمح لك الرب الهك هكذا* 15  يقيم لك الرب الهك نبيا من وسطك من اخوتك مثلي له تسمعون* 16  حسب كل ما طلبت من الرب الهك في حوريب يوم الاجتماع قائلا لا اعود اسمع صوت الرب الهي و لا ارى هذه النار العظيمة ايضا لئلا اموت* 17  قال لي الرب قد احسنوا في ما تكلموا* 18 * اقيم لهم نبيا من وسط اخوتهم مثلك و اجعل كلامي في فمه فيكلمهم بكل ما اوصيه به* 19  و يكون ان الانسان الذي لا يسمع لكلامي الذي يتكلم به باسمي انا اطالبه* 20  و اما النبي الذي يطغي فيتكلم باسمي كلاما لم اوصه ان يتكلم به او الذي يتكلم باسم الهة اخرى فيموت ذلك النبي* 21  و ان قلت في قلبك كيف نعرف الكلام الذي لم يتكلم به الرب* 22  فما تكلم به النبي باسم الرب و لم يحدث و لم يصر فهو الكلام الذي لم يتكلم به الرب بل بطغيان تكلم به النبي فلا تخف منه**


----------



## iloveusomuch (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما صفات النبي الحقيقي؟؟؟*

*صواعق الحق  أمير  والأخ  دفاع  فهمت مواصفات النبى من الكتاب المفدس ولا لا​*


----------



## دفاع (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما صفات النبي الحقيقي؟؟؟*

هو انتوا تطردوني لما أطرح سؤال صعب عليكم وتقعدوا تخاطبوا بعض في الموضوع

حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل


----------



## fredyyy (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما صفات النبي الحقيقي؟؟؟*

*دفاع 
هو انتوا تطردوني لما أطرح سؤال صعب عليكم وتقعدوا تخاطبوا بعض في الموضوع* 


*أين أسألتك الصعبة ... ممكن تكون صعبة بالنسبة لك 

لكن مفيش صعب على المسيح

 في 4:13 
استطيع كل شيء في المسيح الذي يقويني.*


----------



## استفانوس (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما صفات النبي الحقيقي؟؟؟*




> هو انتوا تطردوني لما أطرح سؤال صعب عليكم وتقعدوا تخاطبوا بعض في الموضوع


اخي المحترم
ادارة المنتدى لاتطرد احد من الاعضاء الا اذا اخذ ثلاث انذارات 

ويكون سبب الانذارات مخالفته للمنتدى
اما من اجل ظنا بك انك تسال اسئلة صعبة فهذا في مخليلتك
فنحن مستعدين دائما لمجاوبة كل من يسألنا 
لان لنا فكر المسيح



> وتقعدوا تخاطبوا بعض في الموضوع


وبلاش كلام فارغ
عندك سؤال اطرحه لكي نرد عليك
وانتبه للمرة الثانية وبلاش تشتيت للموضوع


----------



## My Rock (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما صفات النبي الحقيقي؟؟؟*



دفاع قال:


> هو انتوا تطردوني لما أطرح سؤال صعب عليكم وتقعدوا تخاطبوا بعض في الموضوع
> 
> حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل


 

لا اعلم اي عقل هذا الذي يفكر بهذه الطريقة الساذجة
لو كان السؤال صعب و لا نقدر ان نجاوب عليه و نريد طرد اليس من الأسهل حذف الموضوع من اصله؟
بعدين اهو انت راجع و تحاور, يبقى سؤال صعب كيف احنا رادين عليك في اكثر من صفحتين؟

عجيب امر هذه الأمة...


----------



## انت الفادي (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما صفات النبي الحقيقي؟؟؟*

طبعا هذا السؤال هو زو ارضية او خلفية اسلامية بحته..و لكن للرد عليه نقول:
ليس في المسيحية صفات معينة يجب ان توافر في النبي.. و لكن يجب ان يتوافر صفات معينة في كلامه او وحيه.
كمثال:
لو قلنا ان الصفات التي يجب ان تتوافر في النبي هي:
1. العدل
2. الحكمة
3. التدين
.
.
.
.
الي ما لا نهاية من الصفات الحسنة.. فهو كشخص ليس عليه غبار...
فلو اعتمدنا نحن هذا الكلام علي انها صفات الانبياء.. فهذا يعني ان كل رجل صالح و تتوافر فيه هذه الصفات في ومنا هذا هو نبي.

و قد تتوافر كل هذه الصفات في شخص.. ثم يأتي الشيطان و يكلمه و يوحي له بكلام انه وحي من الله..فصدق هذا الانسان كلام الشيطان .. و خرج للناس و قال لهم انه نبي... فهل هذا يعني انه نبي من عند الله؟؟؟ بالطبع لا

اذن الحد الفاصل الذي نقدر ان نعرف به النبي الحقيقي من النبي الكذاب ليس في صفاته هو شخصيا بل في صفات تعليمه و كلامه..
فأذا اعترفت بموسي نبي اذن يجب علي النبي الذي يأتي بعده ان يتكلم بنفس كلام موسي و ليس بعكسه..و لو امنت ان حزقيال نبي اذن يجب ان يكون تعليم حزقيال موافق لما قبله و من ثم يأتي من بعد حزقيال ليوفق علي كلام حزقيال.
ليس فقط ان يوفق علي كلامه بل يتوافق كلامه معه.. و يصبح ربط كلامهم كلهم معا هو تعليم كامل متكامل..
فلو ان موسي نبي و حزقيال ليس نبي.. ثم جاء نبي اخر بعد حزقيال و توافق كلامه مع موسي.. اذن فالحلقة هنا مفقودة عند حزقيال...و اصبح التسلسل مقطوع و غير مترابط.
ثم يأتي دور الروح القدس في هذا الموضوع.. فهو يقود الانبيا و الرسل كي يتكلموا بكلام الله لا غير..
فلو كان الانسان صالحا و بارا.. و لكن ليس فيه الروح القدس فلن يقدر ان يتكلم بنفس اسلوب الوحي و منهجه.. بل سيتخذ منهجه منحني اخر غير صفة الوحي الحقيقي.
فتجد ان لغة الوحي اختلفت (هذا ان اعتبرنا ان الكتاب الجديد وحي) و تجد ان اسلوب الوحي اختلف...و تجدا ان تعليم الوحي اختلف... فلو حدث هذا اذن اختلف المصدر اذن ما هو جديد ليس بوحي من الله بل وحي من الشيطان.

ارجوا ان اكون قد اجبت علي سؤالك 
و ارجوا من الاحبة المشرفين لو وجدا اي خطاء في ردي بأن يقوموا بتعديل هذا الخطاء.


----------



## Kiril (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما صفات النبي الحقيقي؟؟؟*

ان يكون النبي قدوة


----------



## المثنى (27 سبتمبر 2008)

> موضوع مُكرر: ما صفات النبي الحقيقي؟؟؟ ‏
> 
> تأكد و أبحث قبل ان تضع موضوعاً مكرراً
> 
> يُغلق بسبب التكرار



أعتذر لأني لم أكن قد رأيت هذا الموضوع ففتحت موضوع مستقل 

أستكمل معكم  هنا 

قد رأيت مجموعة من الردود هنا ومنها من يستغرب أن يكون للنبي صفات يتحلى بها 

أنتظر أن يعطيني أحدكم  الصفات من عقيدتكم  مبندة  مشكوراً لا مأموراً ​


----------



## صوت الرب (27 سبتمبر 2008)

النبي الحقيقي هو المرسل من الإله الحقيقي !!!


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (27 سبتمبر 2008)

++ أؤكد على ما قاله الأخ الحبيب / أنت الفادى ، بأنه :-
+++  " *ليس كل القديسين أنبياء ، ولكن كل الأنبياء قديسين* "  .
++++ فمن شروط  النبى الحقيقى ، أن يكون قديساً  ، وهى قداسة نسبية ، لأن القداسة المطلقة لله وحده .
 +++ فمن المستحيل على أحد أن يكون بلا خطية نهائياً --- لأن الله وحده هو القدوس الذى بلا خطية --- بل يجب أن يكون مجاهداً ضد الخطية بكل قوته ، يسرع إلى التوبة والإعتراف بخطيته .
++++ فالقداسة --- بالنسبة للبشر --- تـُقاس بمدى الجهاد ضد الخطية ، وبمدى السرعة والقوة والصدق ، فى التوبة والإعتراف بالخطأ .
+++++ الوحيد فى البشر ، الذى بلا خطية نهائياً ، هو ربنا يسوع المسيح ، لأنه هو الله المتجسد بمعجزة عظيمة ليس لها مثيل . وهذا الأمر ، يسهل على الأخ السائل أن يدركه ، مما عنده هو ، إذ قيل -- عنده --  أن الشيطان ينخس كل البشر ماعدا  المسيح ، لأنه ممسوح من الأوزار ، أى من الخطايا .


----------



## المثنى (27 سبتمبر 2008)

> النبي الحقيقي هو المرسل من الإله الحقيقي !!!



 وهذا لا يوجد فيها خلاف .. فلا يمكن لنبي حقيقي أن يُرسل من إله مزيف 

 ولكن بالتأكيد هذا الإله الحقيقي يختار أنبياءه ويجب أن يكون الني ذو صفات معينة كي يمكن للعامة أن يؤمنوا بما جاء به من عند الإله الحقيقي ... ألا تتفق معي في ذلك يا صوت الرب ؟

إن كنت تتفق معي في ذلك هل يمكن أن تصوغ لي ما هي تلك الصفات ؟​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (27 سبتمبر 2008)

+++ وقد لخص الأمر كله ، أخونا الحبيب / صوت الرب ، بأن الله القدوس هو مقياس صحة الرسولية .
+++ فالله القدوس لا يختار إنساناً ليحمل رسالته ، إلاَّ شخصاً طاهراً مقدساً صادقاً لا يعانى من الإنحرافات والشذوذات .
+++ لأن هذا الإختيار الخاطئ --- للرسول --- سيعود بالملامة على الذى أرسله .
+++ فليس من المعقول أن الله الصادق القدوس ، يختار شخصاً كاذباً فاسقاً .
+++ أقول ذلك بوجه عام .
+++ فإن جاءنا فاسق برسالة ، فإنها لن تكون من الإله القدوس ، بل من الشيطان .
+++ أقول ذلك بوجه عام .


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (27 سبتمبر 2008)

+++ سرعة المداخلات عالية جداً
+++ سبق يا أخى الفاضل المثنى ، أن ذكرنا صفاتاً كثيرة .


----------



## المثنى (27 سبتمبر 2008)

السيد مكرم زكي شنودة .. احترامي الفائق لشخصك ولمداخلتك ولكن نحن نتكلم عن صفات بشرية  ولا نتكلم عن صفات الإله لنذكر أن كل بشري ذو خطيئة وأن الإله لا يخطئ وإن كان في هذا كلام ولكنه بعيدا عن محور الحديث 

من مداخلتك أجد أنك تشترط في الإنبياء القداسة وأجد أن النبي أعم من القديس وهذا يعنى أن النبي يتميز بصفات أكثر من القديس بحكم أنه أعم 

فهل يمكن أن نجد صفات محددة بعيدا عن كونه قديس ؟​


----------



## المثنى (27 سبتمبر 2008)

اعتذر على سرعة كتابة المدالة فلم أقرأ مداخلتك السابقة سيد مكرم ​


----------



## الحوت (27 سبتمبر 2008)

المثنى قال:


> وهذا لا يوجد فيها خلاف .. فلا يمكن لنبي حقيقي أن يُرسل من إله مزيف
> 
> ولكن بالتأكيد هذا الإله الحقيقي يختار أنبياءه ويجب أن يكون الني ذو صفات معينة كي يمكن للعامة أن يؤمنوا بما جاء به من عند الإله الحقيقي ... ألا تتفق معي في ذلك يا صوت الرب ؟
> 
> إن كنت تتفق معي في ذلك هل يمكن أن تصوغ لي ما هي تلك الصفات ؟​


*
يا زميل هات ما تريد ان تقوله بدون مداخلات مطاطية !!!

السؤال عن صفات النبي هو مدخل لسؤال ثاني فهات السؤال الثاني بدون مماطله !
ولو اني اعرف ما هو هذا السؤال الثاني جيدا !

مساله اختيار الانبياء خاصة بالله وحده وهو  وحده الذي يقرر من يكون نبي ..
وهذا النبي تكون رسالته وتنبأته لا تخالف الكتاب المقدس والانبياء السابقين !
*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (27 سبتمبر 2008)

الأخ الفاضل / المثنى
+++ شكراً لسيادتك
+++ ولكنى لا أقصد إسقاط شرط القداسة ، بل تثبيته بالنسبة للأنبياء ، كصفة ضرورية فى كل من لهم علاقة حقيقية مع الله .
++++ فإن الله القدوس يختار حاملى رسالته من الأشخاص المتوافقين مع صفاته المقدسة ((( وحتى فى علاقاتنا نحن ، يقول المثل الشعبى : الطيور على أشكالها تقع .)))
++++ فالصفات الأساسية ( كنسبية وليس مطلقة ) هى الصدق والقداسة والجهاد ضد الخطية والتوبة السريعة المخلصة الصادقة .
++++ وهذه الصفات الإيجابية ، هى الأساس الذى تنبنى عليه الشخصية المؤمنة بكلام الله وصدقه ، وإحسان الظن بالله .
++++ فالإيمان الصادق لا ينمو فى القلب المحب للكذب وللخداع ولسوء الظن ، ولا فى القلب المتعلق بالنجاسات والغير تائب ... إلخ .


----------



## المثنى (27 سبتمبر 2008)

> يا زميل هات ما تريد ان تقوله بدون مداخلات مطاطية !!!



 الفاضل الحوت : 

وهل يضير أن يكون هناك حوار متدرج ؟ أم أن قوانين المنتدى تمنع ذلك ؟!!

ولا أعتقد أن السؤال صعب وكنت أتصور أن أجد مجموعة من النقاط يجب أن تتوفر في الإنسان كي يكون نبياً 

أما قولك 



> مساله اختيار الانبياء خاصة بالله وحده وهو وحده الذي يقرر من يكون نبي ..



فهذا لا  نختلف عليه كلانا ... ولكن لا يكفي معرفة الإله بنبيه الذي إصطفاه ليصدق البشر هذا النبي فكيف يمكن للبشر أن يصدقون النبي 

 على هذا الأساس وجب أن يكون هناك صفات لذه النبي ولا أتكلم عن معايير إنتقاء النبي بل صفاته فقط​


----------



## المثنى (27 سبتمبر 2008)

> فالصفات الأساسية ( كنسبية وليس مطلقة ) هى الصدق والقداسة والجهاد ضد الخطية والتوبة السريعة المخلصة الصادقة



ممتاز سيد مكرم وأحييك على دقة التعبير في قولك كنسبية ولي مطلقة 

هل يمكن أن أطلب منك تحليل كلمة القداسة إلى أبسط من ذلك 

 يعنى تحديد صفاتها ؟


----------



## الحوت (27 سبتمبر 2008)

> فكيف يمكن للبشر أن يصدقون النبي



*يا زميل ما انا قلت لك سابقا !

يصدقوا انه نبي حينما لا ياتي بما يناقض ما اتى به قلبه من انبياء ولا يحرم ما حلل الله ولا يحلل ما حرم الله !*


----------



## الحوت (27 سبتمبر 2008)

*يا زميل المثنى لا يوجد نبي لا يخطئ ..
فالنبي انسان وليس اله ولكن ليس في الكتاب المقدس نبي اخطئ واستمر سائرا في الخطايا بدون عقاب من الله وتوبه !

لماذا لا تذهب الى الانبياء الاسلام عندكم ستجدهم :

مشركون
زانون
قاتلون
سارقون
ظالمون
يائسون
كاذبون
باطشون
خائبون
جاهلون
خائفون
مسحورون
منافقون
شاتمون
مخمورون
مغتصبو أطفال ...!

*


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (27 سبتمبر 2008)

سلام المسيح

اولا مرحب بك معانا

لكن ادخل فى سوالك على طول علشان انا فاهم انت تقصد اية ومين النبى للى انت تقصدة 


سلام المسيح


----------



## المثنى (27 سبتمبر 2008)

> يصدقوا انه نبي حينما لا ياتي بما يناقض ما اتى به قلبه من انبياء ولا يحرم ما حلل الله ولا يحلل ما حرم الله !



 أيكفي هذا ليكون نبياً ؟ يعنى ممكن يكون هناك نبي فاسق ولكن جاء بنفس التشريع 

وهل كل الأنبياء جاءوا بنفس التشريع فى الحلال والحرام  في كتابكم أيها الفاضل الحوت ؟​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (27 سبتمبر 2008)

الأخ الفاضل المثنى 
++++ كلمة القداسة ، فى صورتها المطلقة ، التى لله وحده ، تعنى عدم الخطأ نهائياً ، وتعنى الصفات المقدسة جميعاً فى صورتها المطلقة ، كالصدق وعدم الكذب والخبث والإلتواء والغش ... 
++++ وبالتالى ، فإنها -- فى صورتها النسبية -- تعنى الإجتهاد للوصول لأقصى ما يستطيعه الإنسان فى هذه الصفات .
++++ فمثلاً ، يجتهد الإنسان بكل قوته لكى لا يكذب نهائياً ، ولكنه كإنسان ضعيف قد يتعرض -- فى أحد المواقف المفاجئة -- لخوف شديد يدفعه لأن يقول شيئاً بغير الحق . +  ولكن ، هنا تظهر فضيلة التوبة السريعة والإعتراف بالخطأ ، إذ ينتبه لذاته سريعاً ، ويسرع للإعتراف بخطئه ، متحملاً لكل ما سيحدث له بسبب إعترافه بخطئه .
++++ ومن الأمثلة ، كذلك ، جهاد الإنسان بكل ضد إنحراف شهواته عن المسار المنضبط ، بالصوم والصلاة ، والإبتعاد عن كل المعثراتن ، والتوبة السريعة عن أقل الهفوات ، قبل أن تتفاقم .
++++++ أما الفاسدين ، فإنهم يسعون إلى الخطايا بكل إرادتهم ، ويدافعون عن أخطائهم ، ويبررونها ، ويحللونها لأنفسهم ..... إلخ .


----------



## المثنى (27 سبتمبر 2008)

طلب من الأفاضل 

هل يمكن أن أتحاور مع شخص واحد فقط 

فقد يصعب علي الرد على تلك المداخلات جميعها بسرعة 

لم أجد منكم إلا الاحترام ..فهل يمكن أن أحظى بتلبية طلبي هذا ؟




> لماذا لا تذهب الى الانبياء الاسلام عندكم ستجدهم :
> 
> مشركون
> زانون
> ...



 وإن كان كل ما ذكرت يحتاج دليل يترتب علي فيه الرد  ولكن ندعه لوقته فما أستخلصه من كلامك أن الأنبياء قد يكونوا ذوي صفات سيئة وهذا تصريح 

 ما دام الأنبياء كذلك ألا ينبغي أن يؤيد الإله النبي بمعجزات ليقتنع البشر به ؟!!



> اولا مرحب بك معانا



أشكرك على الترحيب 



> لكن ادخل فى سوالك على طول علشان انا فاهم انت تقصد اية ومين النبى للى انت تقصدة



 لا أعتقد ذلك يا سيدي الفاضل فلا تتعجل إنما نتحاور بشكل هادئ لعلي أفهم من عقيدتكم ما أجهله ​


----------



## المثنى (27 سبتمبر 2008)

# ...................... #


إن كانت الأنبياء ليست بالضرورة أن تكون على خلق لأنهم غيرمعصومين في عقيدتكم فلابد من أمر يدعم موقفهم كمعجزات مثلاً .. أليست المجزات دليل على صدق النبوة ؟

وهل كل نبي جاء بما جاءت به الانبياء من قبله أم أن احدا منهم جاء بشرع جديد ؟


----------



## الحوت (27 سبتمبر 2008)

> وإن كان كل ما ذكرت يحتاج دليل يترتب علي فيه الرد ولكن ندعه لوقته فما أستخلصه من كلامك أن الأنبياء قد يكونوا ذوي صفات سيئة وهذا تصريح
> 
> ما دام الأنبياء كذلك ألا ينبغي أن يؤيد الإله النبي بمعجزات ليقتنع البشر به ؟!!



*كل صفات الانبياء التي ذكرتها عندكم لها ادلة وبراهين من كتبك !

اما الانبياء في كتابنا فم اخطأؤا ولكن لم يستمروا بالخطأ وانما تابوا عنه وغفر الله لهم !

اما عن معجزات الانبياء لكي يؤمن الشعب بهم فاقرأ كمثال :


{ 1 فاجاب موسى وقال ولكن ها هم لا يصدقونني ولا يسمعون لقولي . بل يقولون لم يظهر لك الرب . 2 فقال له الرب ما هذه في يدك . فقال عصا . 3 فقال اطرحها الى الارض . فطرحها الى الارض . فصارت حية . فهرب
موسى منها . 4 ثم قال الرب لموسى مدّ يدك وامسك بذنبها . فمدّ يده وامسك به .
فصارت عصا في يده . 5 لكي يصدقوا انه قد ظهر لك الرب اله آبائهم اله ابراهيم واله اسحق واله يعقوب 6 ثم قال له الرب ايضا ادخل يدك في عبك . فادخل يده في عبّه . ثم اخرجها واذا يده برصاء مثل الثلج . 7 ثم قال له رد يدك الى عبك . فرد يده الى عبّه . ثم اخرجها من عبّه واذا هي قد عادت مثل جسده . 8 فيكون اذا لم يصدقوك ولم يسمعوا لصوت الآية الاولى انهم يصدقون صوت الآية الاخيرة .}​
لا بل ان في ختام الاصحاح .. نقرأ بأن موسى واخاه هارون قد جمع جميع شيوخ بني اسرائيل وصنع امامهم الايات لكي يصدقوا .. وقد صدقوا فعلاً وسجدوا !!

{ 28 فاخبر موسى هرون بجميع كلام الرب الذي ارسله وبكل الآيات التي
اوصاه بها . 29 ثم مضى موسى وهرون وجمعا جميع شيوخ بني اسرائيل . 30 فتكلم هرون بجميع الكلام الذي كلم الرب موسى به وصنع الآيات امام
عيون الشعب . فآمن الشعب . ولما سمعوا ان الرب افتقد بني اسرائيل وانه نظر
مذلّتهم خرّوا وسجدوا } ( الخروج اصحاح 4 )​
*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (27 سبتمبر 2008)

الأخ الفاضل / مثنى
+++ سيادتك تقول أننا نقول : (( الأنبياء ليست بالضرورة أن تكون على خلق لأنهم غيرمعصومين  ))
+++ فكيف تقول سيادتك بهذا الكلام !!! 
+++ عدم العصمة من الخطأ ، لا تعنى أن أن نقول أنهم ليسوا على خلق .
+++ هذا إستنتاج غريب جداً !!!
+++ الذى : " ليس على خلق " ، هو إنسان فاسد تماماً ، لا يملك أخلاق تماماً ، فهل قلنا نحن بذلك !!!!!!!!!!!
+++++ بل قلنا أنهم قديسون ، على خلق عظيم ، ولكنهم ليسوا معصومين من الأخطاء الشخصية ( وليس فى الوحى الذى يعصمه الله )، لأن العصمة لله وحده .
+++ وقد قلنا أن قداستهم هى نسبية ، فإنهم أكثر الناس قداسة ، ولكن قداستهم لا ترقى المطلق الذى لله .
+++++  وإن عدم التدقيق ، قد يؤدى للبلايا العظيمة ، كما أن التدقيق الشديد هو شيمة الباحثين عن الحق ، فرجاء التكرم بالتدقيق ، فيما نقول ، كما فى كل شيئ .


----------



## المثنى (27 سبتمبر 2008)

سيدي الفاضل مكرم : 



> الأنبياء ليست بالضرورة أن تكون على خلق لأنهم غيرمعصومين



وهنا وجه التحديد فأنا لم أنفي كونهم على خلق ولكن هناك ما قد يشوب ذلك الخلق من قتل وزنا و شرب الخمر مما يجعل هذا الخلق غير مكتمل ... 

 فلا يمكن أن نقول لشخص زنا وهو يعلم تحريم الزنا وما فيه من مضار اجتماعية بانه رجل على خلق ولا نقول على من يتلفظ بألفاظ  بذيئة في غير محلها أنه رجل خلوق 

هذا ما كنت اعنيه بقولي ليس بالضرورة ان يكون على خلق ولنتحرى الدقة أكثر فنقول ( ليس من الضرورة أن يكونوا على خلق كامل ) 

وأشكرك على تحري الدقة ...


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (27 سبتمبر 2008)

الأخ الفاضل / مثنى
+++ بوجه عام ، يوجد فارق بين من يسقط فى الزنا ، فى لحظة غفلة منه عن نفسه ، ثم ينتبه لذاته من ذاته ، أو من رسالة يوجهها له الله بواسطة شخص آخر ، فيتوب ويظل طول حياته يبكى ويؤنب نفسه ، يوجد فارق بين سقوط هذا الإنسان ، وبين فعل شخص آخر للخطية ، بتصميم كامل ، مع كل التبيهات التى تحذره ، ثم يرفض التأنيب عن خطيته ، بل يبررها لنفسه ، بل إن البعض يتخلصون من الذى يؤنبهم على خطيتهم .
++++ وكمثال على ذلك ، فإنه عند سقوط داوود النبى فى خطية الزنى ، فأرسل الله له يتوعده بالعقاب ، فإن تلك الحادثة تعلمنا عدة أشياء :-
1- الله القدوس لا يتستر على خطايا تابعيه .
2- الجميع تحت إحتمالية الخطية ، فلا أحد كبير عليها ، فلا نتهاون : [ من يظن أنه قائم ، فلينظر لئلا يسقط ]
3- باب التوبة مفتوح ، ولا يغلقه فى وجه الإنسان ، إلاَّ رفض الإنسان وتكبره وتعظمه وخداعه لذاته وتهاونه .
4- التوبة والمغفرة ، لا تعنى أن أنسى خطاياى السابقة ، بل يجب أن أتخذها وسيلة لشحن النفس باليقظة الدائمة ، وأعتبرها خبرة لحياتى الباقية كلها ( وذلك الأمر يختلف عن الشعور بالذنب ) .
5- التوبة الكاملة والمغفرة ، لا تلغى أن الله يضع علىَّ تأديبات ، لكى يمنعنى من العودة للتهاون ، لينقذنى من المصير الرهيب الذى للخطاة .


----------



## المثنى (27 سبتمبر 2008)

أشكرك على الشرح استاذ مكرم .. وبعيداً عن الحوار في خطيئة الأنبياء وعصمتهم 

 الحاصل أن الأنبياء قد تخطئ  وأياً كانت الدوافع وأياً كانت الأسباب فالخطأء يحدث .. 

وبما أن الانبياء كذلك فوجب دعمهم بالمعجزات لتأييد رسالتهم  وكان سؤالي 



> فإن كان كل نبي أتى بمعجزات .. فماذا عن معجزات المسيح عليه السلام ؟
> 
> ألم تكن تلك المعجزات تأييداً لرسالته ؟


​


----------



## الحوت (27 سبتمبر 2008)

المثنى قال:


> فإن كان كل نبي أتى بمعجزات .. فماذا عن معجزات المسح عليه السلام ؟
> 
> ألم تكن تلك المعجزات تأييداً لرسالته ؟



*بالاصح يا زميل معجزات المسيح كانت دليل على الوهيتة  !

واليك هذا الموضوع الذي يتحدث عن معجزات المسيح في الخلق وهي ايضا مجرد كمثال لا حصر والتي تثبت الوهيتة التي شهد العالم لها امام الناس :

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=45869

وهذا موضوع يتحدث عن الوهية المسيح 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=54924*


----------



## الحوت (27 سبتمبر 2008)

> ولكن نجد أن هذه المعجزة لم ينفرد بها المسيح عليه السلام وحده ..
> والأكثر عجباً أن ألشع الني لم يرفع نظره ناحية السما ولا شكر الله وبارك كما في معجزة تكثير الطعام للسيد المسح عليه السلام ،



*كالعاده يقرأ المسلم ما يعجبة من الموضوع ويرمي بالباقي !

جميع الانبياء في الكتاب المقدس قاموا بمعجزات بصفتهم انبياء وبقدرة الله فهل لك ان تخبرني اين قال الكتاب المقدس عن اليشع الذي تقتبس له المعجزة انه هو الله او انه نسب لنفسه صفات الله مثل المسيح ؟

المسيح وهو على الارض كان اله متأنس وليس اله فقط !
كان ياكل ويشرب وينام ويعطش ويتعب ويصلي ويبكي ويحزن وهذا كله من الناحيه البشري !!
فهل معنى هذا انه ليس هو الله والكتاب المقدس قال عنه في تجسده انه شابهنا في كل شي ما عدا الخطية !*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (28 سبتمبر 2008)

الأخ الفاضل المثنى
++ المعجزات هى دليل الصدق فيما يقوله صانع المعجزة التى لا يمكن حدوثها بأى قوة أخرى غير قوة الله وحده .
+++ المعجزة التى لا يقدر عليها إلاَّ الله وحده ، مثل معجزات الخلق ، كخلق العيون الحية المبصرة ، من الطين ، للمولود أعمى .
+++ ومثل إعادة الحياة للجثة المتحللة ، بعد أربعة أيام من الوفاة ، بعدما تحللت وفاحت رائحة النتانة الرهيبة .
+++++ فهذه المعجزات ، تثبت صدق كلام صانع هذه المعجزة ، أياً كان كلامه ، فلا يمكن صدور كلام كذب أو كفر ، من صانع مثل هذه المعجزات التى لا يمكن أن تتم بأى قوة أخرى غير قوة الإله الواحد الخالق وحده لكل العالم ، والمتحكم وحده فى رجوع الروح ، حتى للرميم .
+++++++ إنها برهان الصدق ، البرهان الدامغ الذى لا يمكن التشكيك فيه .


----------



## maryanne_omega (28 سبتمبر 2008)

الموضوع تحول من صفات النبى الى معجزات الرب يسوع

 اولا فى حاجة مهمه جدا
 ليس كل رسول نبى و لكن كل نبى رسول
 علشان نفهم ده يبقى نعرف معنى الكلمتين  
 رسول  يعنى حد ارسله  ليبعت رساله من شخص لشخص
          يعنى الرسول بياخد الرسالة من الرب  للشعب و يعلم الناس اللا فيها

 اما النبى تتوافر فية معانى الرسول  ولكن يزيد عليها شئ مهم جدا  انه يتنبئ  باشياء سوف تحدت فى المستقبل     امثال  اشعياء النبى  و داوود النبى


----------



## maryanne_omega (28 سبتمبر 2008)

الرسول و النبى بشر  كاملين  غير معصومين من الخطا   
و لكن الاله  يمكن ان يظهر للبشر فى اى صوره   و فى مقولة  لاحد الاباء جميلة جدا بتقول

  ارت ا تكون اله فضللت  و لكن الاله   اصبح انسان ليبحث عن هذا الضال   


 ياريت لا تقيدوا  مقدورية  الله قى كونه  يستطيع ان  ياتى الى هذه الارض ليفدينا و يدعونا ابناء له  بدلا من عباد  تحت للخطية


----------



## fredyyy (28 سبتمبر 2008)

موسى المصرى قال:


> بسم الله.
> كثير من النصوص الواضحه والصريحه انه لم *ينسب* معجزة قط *لنفسه* بل كان دائما الشكر لله


 

*عزيزي موسى المصري *

*ليس للمسيح حاجة أن ينسب شئ اليه لأنه قال أنا والآب واحد*

يوحنا 10 : 30 
*أَنَا وَالآبُ وَاحِدٌ*. ​ 

*عندما يتكلم المسيح ويقول الذي رآني فقد رأى الآب *

يوحنا 14 : 9 
قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ أَنَا مَعَكُمْ زَمَاناً هَذِهِ مُدَّتُهُ وَلَمْ تَعْرِفْنِي يَا فِيلُبُّسُ! اَلَّذِي *رَآنِي فَقَدْ رَأَى الآبَ* فَكَيْفَ تَقُولُ أَنْتَ أَرِنَا الآبَ؟ ​ 

*فجميع أعمل المسيح هي أعمال الآب ... لأن الله مشيئته واحدة*


يوحنا 14 : 10 
​أَلَسْتَ تُؤْمِنُ أَنِّي أَنَا فِي الآبِ وَالآبَ فِيَّ؟ الْكلاَمُ الَّذِي أُكَلِّمُكُمْ بِهِ لَسْتُ أَتَكَلَّمُ بِهِ مِنْ نَفْسِي *لَكِنَّ الآبَ الْحَالَّ فِيَّ هُوَ يَعْمَلُ الأَعْمَالَ*. ​​​


 
 يوحنا 6 : 39 , 40
وَهَذِهِ مَشِيئَةُ الآبِ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي: أَنَّ كُلَّ مَا أَعْطَانِي لاَ أُتْلِفُ مِنْهُ شَيْئاً *بَلْ أُقِيمُهُ فِي الْيَوْمِ الأَخِيرِ. 
*لأَنَّ هَذِهِ هِيَ مَشِيئَةُ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي: أَنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يَرَى الاِبْنَ وَيُؤْمِنُ بِهِ تَكُونُ لَهُ حَيَاةٌ أَبَدِيَّةٌ *وَأَنَا أُقِيمُهُ فِي الْيَوْمِ الأَخِيرِ*». 
​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (29 سبتمبر 2008)

الأخ الفاضل / موسى المصرى 
+++ ليس لأحد أن يصبح شيئاً غير ذاته .
+++ وعن المسيح ، فإنه مكتوب عنه : [ وبغيره لم يكن شيئ مما كان ] يو1: 3 . 
++ فهل هذا الذى كل شيئ به كان ، وبغيره ، وبغيره ، لم يكن شيئ مما كان ، يمكن أن يكون شيئاً آخر غير الله ، وهل الإله بدون هذا الآخر ، يصبح عاجزاً عن الخلق بمفرده ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
++++ أرجوك أن ترد علة كتيب : " الإنجيل يجيب عن الطعن فى لاهوت المسيح ، عند شهود يهوه والأدفنتست السبتيين " ، وهو موجود فى منتدانا المبارك هذا .
++++ وأعرض لسيادتك جزءاً صغيراً منه :- 
((( : كمبدأً عام : كل فكر يتعارض مع آيات الكتاب المقدس ـــ  ولو مع واحدة منه ـــ  يكون فكراً ضالاً ، لأن جميع آيات وتعاليم الكتاب هى مقدسة ومتساوية فى الأهمية: [من عثر فى واحدة صار مجرماً فى الكل] يع 10:2.  وهذه الهرطقة تتعارض مع الكثير من الآيات، مثل:-

(1) [ كل شئ به كان، وبغيره لم يكن شئ مما كان ]  يو1 :3
● أى أن المسيح الإبن الكلمة هو كلى القدرة، إذ أنه هو الخالق الوحيد لكل الكون ، بل ويستحيل على أى أحد غيره أن يخلق أى شئ نهائياً ،إذ تقول الآية : ] وبغيره لم يكن شئ مما كان]، أى أنه هو الأقنوم الذى لا قيام بدونه ، أى يستحيل الوجود بدونه.  ● فلو كان الابن هو مجرد أداة مخلوقة– كما يدعون– لكان من السهل على خالقه أن يخلق الألآف غيره، ولما قيل: ]وبغيره لم يكن شئ مما كان [ !!!! ، إن هذه الآية وحدها تكفى لإثبات فساد بدعتهم.
● ولو كان الإبن شخصاً مختلفاً عن جوهر الآب – كما يدعون - لأصبح الآب عاجزاً عن الخلق بمفرده بدون هذا الشخص الغريب عنه والذى: ]بغيره لم يكن شئ مما كان[ !!!! أى أن الآب هو إله عاجز !!! فهل هذا الكلام يقبله عقل أو ضمير ؟؟؟؟ 
● ولو لم يكن الإبن والآب واحداً ومن ذات الجوهر الواحد ، لأصبح كلاً من الإثنين المنفصلين عاجزاً تماماً عن العمل بقدرته الذاتية ، فتسقط صفة الإلوهية عنه. ●وهكذا تسقط صفة الإلوهية عنهما كليهما وليس عن الإبن فقط كما إدعت بدعتهم الشيطانية . 
● وفوق ذلك ، فلو لم يكن الابن من ذات جوهر الآب وواحداً معه ، لأصبحت الشركة بين الآب والابن  فى خلق الكون ، هى شركة بين فردين منفصلين ،وليست شركة إقنومية بين أقانيم– لا قيام بدونهم- متساوين من ذات الجوهر الواحد للإله الواحد الذى لا شريك لـه، كما هى بالحقيقة فعلاً. 
● لذلك فان هذه البدعة تؤدى إلى بدعة تعدد الآلهة، وهذا ضد إيمان المسيحية بالتوحيد: [الله واحد] رو3: 30. )))


----------



## موسى المصرى (29 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا اخى مكرم على الرد واوعدك انى اقرا الكتاب اللى وضعته
بس الحقيقه ده مكنش سوالى منعا للتشتيت انا سوالى هل ممكن  للنبى ان يصبح الها


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (29 سبتمبر 2008)

الأخ الفاضل / موسى المصرى 
+++ لقد أجبت سيادتك فى أول مداخلتى السابقة ، إذ قلت لسيادتك : " ليس لأحد أن يصبح شيئاً غير ذاته "
+++ فلا مجال للتحول إلى إله ، ولكن السيد المسيح لم يتحول لإله ، بل إنه الإله -- فعلاً -- الذى تجسد ، هو الموجود قبل التجسد ، لذلك يقول :- [ قبل إبراهيم ، أنا كائن ] ، أى أن وجوده لم يبدأ بتجسده ، بل سابق عليه ، وعن هذا السبق ، مكتوب أنه هو خالق كل شيئ ، أى أنه سبق أزلى مطلق .
++++ والكلام فى ذلك الموضوع كثير وجميل ، ولكن سيادتك طلبت عدم الخروج عن الموضوع الأصلى ، لذلك فقد أجبت سيادتك رداً شاملاً موجزاً .


----------



## cross in ksa (29 سبتمبر 2008)

موسى المصرى قال:


> شكرا اخى مكرم على الرد واوعدك انى اقرا الكتاب اللى وضعته
> بس الحقيقه ده مكنش سوالى منعا للتشتيت انا سوالى هل ممكن للنبى ان يصبح الها


 
فى البدايه احب ان اعلق على سؤالك هل هذا سؤال منطقى؟؟

هل ممكن ان يصبح المخلوق ازلى !!! او خالق!!!!!

لاشك ان الاله هو الخالق وانت تتفق معى فى هذا والاله له صفات انه خالق والنبى مخلوف فكيف يصبح المخلوق خالق هل هذا سؤال عقلانى يا رجل 

شكرا لك


----------



## انت الفادي (29 سبتمبر 2008)

*احبتي الافاضل الاخوة المسلمين..
لاحظت في هذا الحوار كما علق استاذي فريدي ان المتحاور يحاول ان يمرر بعض الافكار الخاطئة و يحاول ان يطلب التأكيد عليها حتي يقدر ان يستدل بها لاحقا.. و ينسي بذلك بأن الاستدلال بالقاعدة الخطاء يفسد الاستدلال كاملا.
كمثال نجد السؤال بما معناه ان الله يفعل المعجزات علي يد الانبياء و صياغة السؤال علي شكل ان المعجزات تأتي فقط علي يد الانبياء او بمعني اخر ان الله نفسه لا يقوم بعمل هذه المعجزات.. و النتيجة التي يرنوا اليها عزيزي السائل هي عندما توافقه علي هذا السؤال يأتي ويقول لك: هذا دليل كافي ان السيد المسيح ليس اله بل نبي لان الانبياء هم فقط من يقوموا بالمعجزات.
ولكن هذا استدلال عاجز و هو استدلال لمن يبحث عن حفرة يغمد رأسه فيها و يغطيها بالتراب.
لانه لو فكر قليلا ان استدلاله في حد ذاته استدلال خاطئ لان الله يقوم ايضا بمعجزات مباشرة بدون حتي ان يكون هناك نبي او ما شابه.
فنجد مثلا في العهد القديم ان الله كان يسير عمود من النار امام شعب اسرائيل. فنجد ايضا العديد و العديد من المعجزات التي اجراها الله مباشرة بدون انبياء..
اذن فأجراء المعجزات ليس هو مقتصر علي الانبياء بل هو سلطان من الله معطي للانبياء و هو بنفسه يقوم بمعجزات ايضا بالانبياء و بدون الانبياء.

و النقطة الثانية هي السؤال: هل معجزات السيد المسيح هي التي تجعلنا نؤمن بألوهيته؟؟
و هو سؤال في حد ذاته خبيث ( مع اعتزاري لملقيه )
و حتي اوضح للاخوة المسلمين هذا الموضوع اقول:
ليس معجزات السيد المسيح فقط هي التي تجعلنا نؤمن بالوهيته.
ليس اقوال **السيد المسيح فقط هي التي تجعلنا نؤمن بالوهيته.
ليس اقوال الاخرين ** فقط هي التي تجعلنا نؤمن بالوهيته.
ليس اقوال الانجيل فقط **هي التي تجعلنا نؤمن بالوهيته.
لي اقوال العهد القديم فقط ** هي التي تجعلنا نؤمن بالوهيته.

بل:
كل هذه الاشياء مجتمعة معا هي التي تجعلنا نؤمن بالوهية السيد المسيح
اقواله + افعاله + اقوال التلاميذ + اقوال الوحي المقدس في العهدين + سلطانه.
حتي اوضح الفكرة عزيزي المسلم..
 تخيل معي انا قلت لك اذهب الي ناصية الطريق و سيقابلك شخص يرتدي حلة سوداء و رباط عنق احمر و حزاء ابيض و يحمل في يده حقيبة و يسير اعرج.
فهل ستتكلم مع اول شخص يرتدي حلة سوداء؟؟ ام اول شخص يعرج امامك ام اول من يحمل حقيبة في يده؟؟ او اول من يرتدي رباط عنق احمر؟؟؟ او اول من يرتدي حزاء ابيض؟؟؟؟

بالطبع لا.. و لكنك ستنتظر حتي يظهر لك الشخص الذي تتوافق فيه كل هذه الشروط مجتمعة و ليست متفرقة.
و لذلك نؤمن نحن بألوهية السيد المسيح لاجتماع كل هذه الصفات فيه و لم و لن تجتمع في سواه.
أقواله+ افعاله+ النبوائات عنه + اقوال التلاميذ+ اقوال الوحي المقدس في العهدين القديم و الجديد.


*


----------



## انت الفادي (29 سبتمبر 2008)

موسى المصرى قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم <بل نقذف بالحق على الباطل فيدمغه فاذا هو زاهق ولكم الويل مما تصفون>صدق الله صدق رسول الله. عزيزى كروس سانقل ما قلت بالحرف
> 
> لاشك ان الاله هو الخالق وانت تتفق معى فى هذا والاله له صفات انه خالق والنبى مخلوف فكيف يصبح المخلوق خالق هل هذا سؤال عقلانى يا رجل
> 
> ...



*اهلا بك عزيزي موسي المصري.
الاخ كروس لم يخطئ عزيزي لانه يتحدث معك بمنطقك انت .. فأنت تعتبر او تعتقد ان السيد المسيح نبي و نحن جعلنا منه اله.. و لذلك يحاول ان يوضح لك ان هذا مستحيل.

اما الايمان المسيحي فهو السيد المسيح هو الله الظاهر في الجسد.. 
هذا المنطق الذي تكلم عنه الاستاذ كروس هو انه 
انا و انت مخلوقين... فلا نقدر ان نكون خالقين.. 
اما السيد المسيح فهو غير مخلوق عزيزي.. فلا تقع في الخطاء.. 
مع العلم اننا شرحنا مسبقا موضوع ان السيد المسيح قال قبل ابراهيم انا كائن..

و لاحظ عزيزي تعليق التالي:
*


> ويعقب الاخ كروس ويقول كلام جميل <كيف يصبح المخلوق خالق هل هذا سوال عقلانى ياراجل>
> طب واللى يخلى المخلوق خالق يبقى ده شيى عقلانى ياراجل
> اللى يخلى النبى اله يكون ده شيى عقلانى ياراجل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


*بالطبع عزيزي لا يمكن ان يكون المخلوق خالق و هذه الاتحالة تكمن في الامكانية.. لان المخلوق لا يمتلك المقدرة ان يكون خالقا..
و لكن اكرر مرة اخري... هل السيد المسيح مخلوق؟؟؟
الاجابة هي لا.. السيد المسيح غير مخلوق.. فكيف تريد ان تساويه بهذه القاعدة؟؟؟؟؟
لان هذه القاعدة لا تسري الا علي المخلوق اي كل كائن مخلوق.
تحياتي.


*


----------



## fredyyy (29 سبتمبر 2008)

موسى المصرى قال:


> انا والله لا افسر اعمال المسيح حسب عقديتى لانه حسب عقديتى انا عارف المسيح عمل ايه كويس


 

*نحن نعلم ان المسيح خلق عينين للأعمى *

*وإن كان لديك شئ آخر فإنه ضد الايمان المسيحي*

*ففي هذا القسم نثبَّت السائلين في الايمان المسيحي. المسيح هنا أظهر لنا نفسه كالخالق *



موسى المصرى قال:


> ...  ونترك الحكم للمشاهد ياريت المشاهد يقرا قصه الاعمى وهو هيقدر يحكم كويس على كلامى


 

*دعك من المشاهد فنحن أقدر منك على الرد عليه*

*ليس لك أن تمرر معلومات خاطئة إسأل فقط ( تحذير للمرة الثانية )*

*كلامك رأي شخصي وليس له أن يمس ما نؤمن به*

*مِمَن يتعلم المشاهد من شخص بعيد كل البعد عن المسيح ؟ !!*

*أم من مؤمنين حقيقيين بالمسيح عاش في قلوبهم وأرشدهم وتكلم إليهم *



موسى المصرى قال:


> حضرتك قولت بالنص وكتبتها بالازرق صنع طيناو طلى ...عينى... الاعمى نلاحظ كلمه عينى
> 2\تلاحظ حضرتك على ما يطلق لفظ الاعمى فى اللغه العربيه


 

*كلمة عيني الأعمى تعني المكان الذي وقع فيه المسيح الطين ليخلق عينين جديدتين*

*لن يُجديك أن تنكر لاهوت المسيح .... أنت فقط الخاسر *

*إن كنت ُتغمض عينيك وتقول أن الشمس غير موجودة *

*هذا لا يمنع أنها ساطعة ...فقط أنت لا ُتريد أن تراها وأنت الخاسر*



موسى المصرى قال:


> وارجو عدم تهديى بالفصل لانى لم اقصد ان اجرح احد ولم اخالف قانوناا للمنتدى ولم اتتطرق لنقطه التفسير حتى لا اتهم فيها؟


 

*أكرر إصرارك على كتابة معلومة ضد الايمان المسيحي يعرضك للفصل ولا نقاش في ذلك*



موسى المصرى قال:


> مش عارف حضرتك شايف ان ردك عليا فى موضوع ابى اعظم منى رد مناسب للقارى
> الحقيقه عزيزى فريدى


 

*من فضلك تكلم عن نفسك *

*دعني أقول لك أن الغير مسيحي لا يفهم أمور الله لأنه بدون إيمان حقيقي بالله*

*ولو إفترضنا أنه فهم كل شئ فما لزوم الايمان إذاً *

*أطلب من الله الايمان الحقيقي ولا تكن مثل شاول الذي كان يرفس مناخس (*اعمال الرسل الأصحاح 26 العدد 14*)* 

*تواضع أمام كلام الله ولا تكابر فتنال رحمة من عند الرب*


----------



## My Rock (29 سبتمبر 2008)

لا اله الا المسيح

الموضوع يتكلم عن مواصفات الانبياء و ليس عن المسيح الله المتجسد

من يلتزم بالموضوع فاهلا به و بحواره, و من لا يلتزم فستحذف كل ردوده

ارحمنا يا رب..


----------



## fredyyy (29 سبتمبر 2008)

my rock قال:


> الموضوع يتكلم عن مواصفات الانبياء و ليس عن المسيح الله المتجسد


 

*معلش يا زعيمنا *

*السائل يريد من وراء مواصفات الأنبياء *

*أن يسلب المسيح لاهوته وربوبيته*

*ويريد القول المسيح نبي فقط*

*فنحن نرد على ما وراء السؤال أعذرنا*


----------



## My Rock (29 سبتمبر 2008)

السائل يريد ان يغشكم بالموضوع و يستدرجكم للحديث عن المسيح ليكون عنوان الموضوع صفة يريد ان يطبقها على المسيح و للأسف وقتم في فخه..


----------



## fredyyy (29 سبتمبر 2008)

انت الفادي قال:


> *...........*
> *انا و انت مخلوقين... فلا نقدر ان نكون خالقين.. *
> *اما السيد المسيح فهو غير مخلوق عزيزي.. فلا تقع في الخطاء.. *
> *مع العلم اننا شرحنا مسبقا موضوع ان السيد المسيح قال قبل ابراهيم انا كائن..*
> ...


 
*شكراً أخي / أنت الفادي *

*على مشاركة رائعة وتحليل أروع*


----------



## صوت الرب (29 سبتمبر 2008)

*


انت الفادي قال:



احبتي الافاضل الاخوة المسلمين..
لاحظت في هذا الحوار كما علق استاذي فريدي ان المتحاور يحاول ان يمرر بعض الافكار الخاطئة و يحاول ان يطلب التأكيد عليها حتي يقدر ان يستدل بها لاحقا.. وينسي بذلك بأن الاستدلال بالقاعدة الخطاء يفسد الاستدلال كاملا.
كمثال نجد السؤال بما معناه ان الله يفعل المعجزات علي يد الانبياء و صياغة السؤال علي شكل ان المعجزات تأتي فقط علي يد الانبياء او بمعني اخر ان الله نفسه لا يقوم بعمل هذه المعجزات.. 

و النتيجة التي يرنوا اليها عزيزي السائل هي عندما توافقه علي هذا السؤال يأتي ويقول لك: هذا دليل كافي ان السيد المسيح ليس اله بل نبي لان الانبياء هم فقط من يقوموا بالمعجزات.

ولكن هذا استدلال عاجز و هو استدلال لمن يبحث عن حفرة يغمد رأسه فيها و يغطيها بالتراب.
لانه لو فكر قليلا ان استدلاله في حد ذاته استدلال خاطئ لان الله يقوم ايضا بمعجزات مباشرة بدون حتي ان يكون هناك نبي او ما شابه.
فنجد مثلا في العهد القديم ان الله كان يسير عمود من النار امام شعب اسرائيل. فنجد ايضا العديد و العديد من المعجزات التي اجراها الله مباشرة بدون انبياء..
اذن فأجراء المعجزات ليس هو مقتصر علي الانبياء بل هو سلطان من الله معطي للانبياء و هو بنفسه يقوم بمعجزات ايضا بالانبياء و بدون الانبياء.

و النقطة الثانية هي السؤال: هل معجزات السيد المسيح هي التي تجعلنا نؤمن بألوهيته؟؟
و هو سؤال في حد ذاته خبيث ( مع اعتزاري لملقيه )
و حتي اوضح للاخوة المسلمين هذا الموضوع اقول:
ليس معجزات السيد المسيح فقط هي التي تجعلنا نؤمن بالوهيته.
ليس اقوال السيد المسيح فقط هي التي تجعلنا نؤمن بالوهيته.
ليس اقوال الاخرين فقط هي التي تجعلنا نؤمن بالوهيته.
ليس اقوال الانجيل فقط هي التي تجعلنا نؤمن بالوهيته.
ليس اقوال العهد القديم فقط هي التي تجعلنا نؤمن بالوهيته.

بل:
كل هذه الاشياء مجتمعة معا هي التي تجعلنا نؤمن بالوهية السيد المسيح
 
اقواله + افعاله + اقوال التلاميذ + اقوال الوحي المقدس في العهدين + سلطانه.

حتي اوضح الفكرة عزيزي المسلم..
تخيل معي انا قلت لك اذهب الي ناصية الطريق و سيقابلك شخص يرتدي حلة سوداء و رباط عنق احمر و حزاء ابيض و يحمل في يده حقيبة و يسير اعرج.
فهل ستتكلم مع اول شخص يرتدي حلة سوداء؟؟ ام اول شخص يعرج امامك ام اول من يحمل حقيبة في يده؟؟ او اول من يرتدي رباط عنق احمر؟؟؟ او اول من يرتدي حزاء ابيض؟؟؟؟

بالطبع لا.. و لكنك ستنتظر حتي يظهر لك الشخص الذي تتوافق فيه كل هذه الشروط مجتمعة و ليست متفرقة.
و لذلك نؤمن نحن بألوهية السيد المسيح لاجتماع كل هذه الصفات فيه و لم و لن تجتمع في سواه.

أقواله+ افعاله+ النبوائات عنه + اقوال التلاميذ+ اقوال الوحي المقدس في العهدين القديم و الجديد.



أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*رد أكثر من رائع ...*
*الرب يباركك حبيبي أنت الفادي*


----------



## cross in ksa (29 سبتمبر 2008)

نشكر ربنا ان حضرتك موجود ووضحت كلامى يا اخ انت الفادى

الاخ موسى اخذ كلامى وعممه وانا كنت اعترض على صيغه السؤال ليس الا

فلا يصلح ان اقول ان كيف المخلوق اصبح خالق ينصارى  فهذا السؤال ينبع من عقل لا يفكر  لانى لو قلت ان المخلوق اصبح خالق اذن فهو لم يكن خالق من البدايه لان الخالق هو سرمدى وازلى ابدى 

اما عن القاب المسيح هل هو نبى ام لا فلن اعلق لانى بصراحه ضايقت الزعيم كل مره اخرج عن الحوار وانا مش بأخد بالى اقبل اسفى عزيزى my rock  مشكلتى الوحيده ان كل حرف يكتبه المسلم احب ان اعلق عليه لكى لا يفهم انه صح ونحن موافقين عليه فا اقبل اسفى مره اخرى ساحاول ان لا يتككر هذا الموقف

نشكر الرب الاخ فريدى كفى ووفى  سلام المسيح لمن يقبل سلامه


----------



## انت الفادي (29 سبتمبر 2008)

*شكرا احبتي علي ردودكم المشجعة 
ربنا يبارك حياتكم 
و اقدم اعتزاري لاستاذي ماي روك علي خروجي عن الموضوع و اتمني في نفس الوقت ان يكون الرد وصل للاخوة المسلمين واصبح لهم واضحا.
سلام و نعمة المسيح لمن يقبله.
*


----------



## سندريلا فايز (29 سبتمبر 2008)

سلام ونعمة ​*



الحقيقه اثناء مناقشاتى لكثير من الاخوة المسحين لم يعترضوا على ان عيسى كان نبى واذكر عبارة قيلت<ان يسوع كان اله وابن اله ورسول ونبى فهو انسان كامل>من احد الاخوة النصارى



أنقر للتوسيع...

**ان ارسال السيد المسيح الى العالم يتميز عن ارسال الله للمرسلين والرسل من البشر فعلى ضوء الكتاب المقدس نعرف ان المسيح مرسل من الله ارسالية الهية فريدة كصدور الكلمة من المتكلم وكاشعة الشمس من الشمس فالمرسل والراسل من طبيعة واحدة .*
*هذا هو السيد المسيح الذى ظل طوال حياته وفى كافة المواقف اينما كان *
*فاى نبى خصه الله بمثل هذه البركة فى كل دقائق حياته ؟ "اينما كنت "! من من البشر لاتتغلب عليه ساعة من ساعات حياته عوامل ومواطن الضعف ويكون دائما ابدا مباركا ؟*
*ان واحد فقط الذى لم يخطىء فقط الذى رافقه البركة والنعمة ، وتايد الروح من المهد الى اللحد الى المجد "وجعلنى مباركا اينما كنت " هذا هو المسيح ؟*​ 
والسيد المسيح قد انبائنا بامور مستقبلية لانه رب جميع الانبياء وهو مرسل من الاب لاجل خلاصنا ولكنه ليس مثل بقية الرسل فاى رسول منفصل عن مرسله اما السيد المسيح فقد جاء الينا دون ان ينفصل عن الاب بل هو كائن فى الحضن الابوى فى كل حين ، فارسالية السيد المسيح هى ارسالية باطنية بدون انفصال ولذلك قال " الذى ارسلنى هو معى ولم يتركنى الاب وحدى " (يو 29:8)​ 





> ولا اعتقد انه يوجد نصرانى واحد يعترض على انه نبى النص صريح وواضح




ومن المؤكد انه ليس هنا مجال للاعتراض على كلمة (نبى) على السيد المسيح فى تجسده لان النبوة لا تدل على طبيعة الكائن المستندة اليه بل على العمل الذى يقوم به 
والسيد المسيح بصيرورته انسان بتجسده قام بعمل النبى اذا اعلن امور مستقبلية وكشف اسرار الهية لم يسبقه الى كشفها احد ​ 


"يرسل يسوع المسيح المبشر به لكم من قبل ...فان موسى قال للاباء ان نبيا مثلى سيقيم لكم الرب الهكم من اخوتكم له تسمعون فى كل ما يكلمكم به ويكون ان كل نفس لا تسمع لذلك النبى تباد من الشعب وجميع الانبياء ايضا من صموئيل فما بعده جميع الذين تكلموا سبقوا فانباوا بهذه الايام ...انتم ابناء الانبياء والعهد الذى عاهد به الله ابائنا قائلا لابراهيم وبنسلك تتبارك جميع قبائل الارض اليكم اولا اذ اقام الله فتاه يسوع ارسله يبارككم برد كل واحد منكم عن شروره" (اعمال 26،20:3)​ 
فهل بعد ذلك حديث وبعد اوجه الشبه بين موسى والسيد المسيح من ناحية النبوة (كما يتضح من مقابلة العهد القديم بالعهد الجديد " كثيرة منها ​ 
موسى : اتى بشريعة الناموس وحرر شعبه من عبودية فرعون وقادهم الى كنعان ​ 
السيد المسيح : اتى بشريعة النعمة وحرر المؤمنين من عبودية الخطية وقادهم الى السماء ​ 
موسى :كان معرضا للقتل وهو طفل بواسطة فرعون وعاش فى البرية اربعين سنة وايد الله رسالته بالمعجزات ​ 
السيد المسيح : كان معرضا للقتل وهو طفل بواسطة هيرودس وعاش فى البرية اربعين يوما وتايدت رسالته بمعجزات فائقة ​ 
موسى :احب شعبه اكثر من نفسه وكان الوسيط بينهم وبين الله كما كان يتكلم مع الله مباشرة ​ 
السيد المسيح : احب الناس جميعا حتى بذل نفسه كفارة عنهم فكان هو الوسيط الوحيد بين الاب وبينهم ​ 





> ياريت كل واحد يجيب الكتاب المقدس ويفتحه معايا <لا يكون النبى بلا كرامه الا فى





> بلدته وبيئته> متى 13\57


النص كامل 
دخل التلاميذ مع السيّد إلى البيت وتقدّموا إليه يسألونه، فنالوا أسرار معرفته التي تنطلق بهم إلى "ملكوت السماوات". أمّا الذين بقوا في الخارج، فكانوا يسمعونه، ويرون أعماله العجيبة فيتعثّرون فيه، إذ يقول الإنجيلي: "*يهتمّوا وقالوا: من أين لهذا هذه الحكمة والقوّات؟ أليس هذا هو ابن النجّار؟ أليست أمه تدعى مريم وإخوته يعقوب ويوسى وسمعان ويهوذا؟ أو ليست أخواته جميعهنّ عندنا؟! فمن أين لهذا هذه كلها؟ فكانوا يتعثّرون فيه" [54-57].* ​ 
النفس التي لا تهتم بخلاصها تتعثّر حتى في السيّد المسيح. حقًا قد تُبهَر بكلماته، لكنها لا تتقبّلها كسِرّ خلاصها وحياتها. ترى قوّاته، فعِوض تسليم ذاتها بين يديه ليعمل فيها بسلطانه لإقامتها. تقف متفرِّجة. تتساءل عن أمور خارج حياتها وأبديّتها، مثل هذه النفس تُعطِّل عمل الله لعدم إيمانها. 
أما ما يُحزن القلب فإن الذين حُرموا من عمل السيد المسيح متعثّرين فيه هم أهل وطنه، إذ يقول الإنجيلي: "*وأما يسوع فقال لهم: ليس نبي بلا كرامة إلا في وطنه وفي بيته. ولم يصنع هناك قوّات كثيرة لعدم إيمانهم" [57-58].* ​ 


*



وعشان ناكد كلامنا<الحق اقول لكم ما من نبى يقبل فى بلدته>لوقا 4\24

أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*النص كامل *

فقال لهم على كل حال تقولون لي هذا المثل ايها الطبيب اشف نفسك كم سمعنا انه جرى في كفرناحوم فافعل ذلك هنا ايضا في وطنك
" و قال الحق اقول لكم انه ليس نبي مقبولا في وطنه"(24:23)​ 

كأنهم يقولون له: يا من رفعت نفسك في البلد الغريب خلال عمل المعجزات، اِصنع معجزات بين أهلك وأقاربك في بلدك، إذ ظنُّوا أن السيِّد المسيح يطلب مجدًا زمنيًا أو كرامة من البشر.​ 
[بهذا وضع السيِّد نفسه العمل قبل التعليم... فمن لا يقدر أن يعلِّم نفسه ويحاول أن يصلح من شأن الآخرين يجد الكثيرون يسخرون منه. بالحري مثل هذا لا يكون له القدرة على التعليم مطلقًا، لأن أعماله تنطق بعكس أقواله.]​ ​


----------



## المثنى (29 سبتمبر 2008)

يا جماعة أغلب المداخلات تم حذفها 

ممكن أعرف ايه الى حصل؟


----------



## المثنى (30 سبتمبر 2008)

لو سمحتم هل من مجيب ؟


----------



## cross in ksa (30 سبتمبر 2008)

My Rock قال:


> لا اله الا المسيح
> 
> الموضوع يتكلم عن مواصفات الانبياء و ليس عن المسيح الله المتجسد
> 
> ...




شكرا لك اتمنى ان تقرا كلام my rock


----------



## المثنى (30 سبتمبر 2008)

> لا اله الا المسيح
> 
> الموضوع يتكلم عن مواصفات الانبياء و ليس عن المسيح الله المتجسد
> 
> من يلتزم بالموضوع فاهلا به و بحواره, و من لا يلتزم فستحذف كل ردوده



 أمال الآب والروح القدس راحو فين ؟ 

المفروض يعنى اسأل السؤال وانتم تجاوبوا عليه بدون ما افتح بقى ولا اقول حاجة 

يعنى الحوار ممنوع ؟ 

ليه طيب انا سألت علشان اتحاور وتعم الفائدة ولا انتم مش عايزين الحقائق تبان ؟


----------



## المثنى (30 سبتمبر 2008)

> حديث المسيح وافعال المسيح وتصرفات المسيح والنبؤات عن المسيح ومعجزات المسيح التى هى بقدرته الذاتيه تؤكد انه هو الله الظاهر فى الجسد لا محاله



 صدقني أخاف الحوار معك فيتم حذف ردودي 

فهل يوافق الإشراف على إكمال الحوار؟​


----------



## fredyyy (30 سبتمبر 2008)

المثنى قال:


> فهل يوافق الإشراف على إكمال الحوار؟​


 

*يمكنك إكمال الحوار دون تمرير معلومات خاطئة*

*أو ذكر معتقدات غير مسيحية *

*أسأل بوضوعية تحصل على الإجابة *

*ولا تكن مشككاً بل محاوراً لتستنير ويملأ الحق قلبك*


----------



## My Rock (30 سبتمبر 2008)

المثنى قال:


> أمال الآب والروح القدس راحو فين ؟
> 
> المفروض يعنى اسأل السؤال وانتم تجاوبوا عليه بدون ما افتح بقى ولا اقول حاجة
> 
> ...


 
قلة الادب هذه يا مسلم تفرغها في مكان أخر
أنت هنا تسأل و نجيبك بكل أدب, فاذا خرجت عن الادب و بدأت تسئ لعقديتنا القويمة خسرت مكانك وسطنا و خسرت احترامك لنا لأننا وقتها لن نجيب على اشخاص لا يعرفون معنى الحوار و ادابه

لن ننزل لمستواك و لن نسئ لعقيدتك, لكن نكتفي بفصلك لمدة شهر عسى ان تتعلم خلالها الادب في الحوار


----------



## hatemhelmy (2 أكتوبر 2008)

أهم صفه للنبى الحقيقى 
انه يعرف من ثماره 
كما قال رب المجد يسوع المسيح عن الأنبياء الكذبه فى بشاره متى
15 احترزوا من الانبياء الكذبة الذين يأتونكم بثياب الحملان ولكنهم من داخل ذئاب خاطفة.16 من ثمارهم تعرفونهم.هل يجتنون من الشوك عنبا او من الحسك تينا. 17 هكذا كل شجرة جيدة تصنع اثمارا جيدة.واما الشجرة الردية فتصنع اثمارا رديّة. 18 لا تقدر شجرة جيدة ان تصنع اثمارا رديّة ولا شجرة رديّة ان تصنع اثمارا جيدة. 19 كل شجرة لا تصنع ثمرا جيدا تقطع وتلقى في النار. 20 فاذا من ثمارهم تعرفونهم

والأيه واضحه ولاتحتاج الى شرح


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (2 أكتوبر 2008)

الأخ الفاضل المثنى
+++ لقد أجبت سيادتك فعلاً عن سؤالك ، ولكن ليس بإسلوب  :- نعم / لا ، فهل تريد سيادتك أن تجعل هذا الإسلوب هو الوحيد المتبع فى حوارنا ؟؟ 
+++ ولماذا تقول سيادتك أن الله لا يعمل المعجزات بذاته ، بل عن طريق الأنبياء ؟؟؟ هل تقصد أن الله يعجز عن العمل مباشرة !!!!!
+++ أصدقك القول : إنى أرى فى كلامك نظامين : نظام عقلانى ممتاز ، ونظام آخر غريب ، فكأنى أخاطب شخصين مختلفين تماماً ، فهل يتداخل أحد معنا فى الحوار ، بديلاً عن سيادتك ؟؟؟


----------



## hatemhelmy (2 أكتوبر 2008)

الأخ الفاضل
مكرم زكى
سلام المسيح
ارجو ان نتواصل على البريد الخاص بى 

*# ......................... #*

*ممنوع العناويين الشخصية ..... لسلامتكم*

*حرر بواسطة ............. fredyyy*

مع تحياتى

حاتم حلمى شنوده


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (3 أكتوبر 2008)

الأخ الفاضل / hatemhelmy 
++ إن كنت ذلك الشخص --- وهو الذى يعرف عنوانى وتليفونى --- فيمكنك أن تتواصل معى مباشرة .


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (4 أكتوبر 2008)

الأخ الفاضل / مثنى
+++ سيادتك تقول : ( أمال الآب والروح القدس راحو فين ؟ )
+++ وإيماننا هو أن الآب والإبن والروح القدس ، إله واحد . + جوهر واحد ، أى لاهوت واحد .
+++ فعندما نقول أن المسيح هو الله ، فإننا نقولها ونحن واعين تماماً لأن المسيح هو اللاهوت المتحد بالناسوت ، وليس اللاهوت منصلاً عن الناسوت ولا الناسوت منفصلاً عن اللاهوت .
+++ كما أننا واعين تماماً لأن جوهر اللاهوت الواحد ، هو مثلث الأقانيم ، فعندما نقول الله الآب ، فإننا نعنى كل اللاهوت ، وعندما نقول الله الإبن أو الله الكلمة ، فإننا أيضاً نعنى كل ملء اللاهوت ، وعندما نقول الله الروح القدس ، فإننا كذلك نعنى كل اللاهوت ، لأن اللاهوت لا يتجزئ .
+++ وتلك الأمور --- التى نتعامل معها بوعى وببساطة --- هى مربكة لتفكير سيادتك ، وذلك أمر عادى ، لأنك لا تعرف ماهو إيماننا ، ولا تعرف كيف نفكر وكيف نعبر عن هذه الأمور الإلهية السامية ، والتى ليس لها مثيل ولا شبيه .
++++ وبسبب ذلك ، فإنه من الأفضل أن تعرف معانى تعبيراتنا ، قبل إتخاذ موقف منها .
++++++ وأقول لسيادتك -- بكل أمانة --- أن الفهم الروحى للأمور الروحية ، ليس له علاقة بالقدرات الذاتية ، بل إنه نعمة من الله ، يعطيها لكل الذين يطلبون منه .


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (12 أكتوبر 2008)

الأخ الفاضل /
+++ نحن لا نتبع خرافات ، بل نؤمن بصانع المعجزات وحده .
+++ وصاحب العقل يميز .


----------

